# java3d oder jme2 oder was anderes?



## DEvent (25. Sep 2008)

Hallo
ich habe vor eine 3D-Anwendung zu schreiben, die eine Mischung von 3D Szene und Swing/SWT Elementen sein wird. In Java3D habe ich mich bereits eingearbeitet und es funktioniert soweit. Wie sieh den die Zukunft in einem Jahr aus? Ist es da besser auf Java3D zu setzen oder auf JMe2 oder auf was ganz anderes?

Ich denke ich werde versuchen die 3D Szene weitgehend unabhaenig von der Engine zu schreiben. Denkt ihr dass das moeglich ist? Lohnt es sich, oder bin ich zu pessimistisch/zu vorsichtig?


----------



## ProggerSchaf (26. Sep 2008)

Also ich finde die JME richtig gut ob ich jetzt JME2 oder JME benutze kein Plan aber damit lässt sich recht kompfortabel arbeiten.


http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=simplegamescreenshotli8.jpg


----------



## Landei (26. Sep 2008)

Das JME2 demo MonkeyMahjongg ( http://code.google.com/p/monkey-mahjongg/ ) macht das Menü mit Swing. Andersherum geht es auch, es gibt in JME einen Canvas, in dem man in einer "normalen" Swing App zeichnen kann. JME2 bietet (neben seinem eigenen) verschiedene Import-Formate an, allerdings oft mit kleineren Problemchen.


----------

